# How much do you usually spend on a haircut?



## thisistian (Mar 28, 2017)

So I found this top rated hair salon in my area for a regular cut that costs ?45, but I'm not sure if it's worth it... I usually only get my haircut once a year/9 months

So how much do you spend on a haircut? How often do you get your hair cut?


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

I spend $50 on my haircut but that's because I go to a professional place and I love the people there and trust them with every being in my body.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 28, 2017)

lol i cut my own hair


----------



## Soigne (Mar 28, 2017)

$50 every 3 months.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 28, 2017)

?4 at my local barber


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 28, 2017)

?45 is a LOT of money! I don't think I would ever spend that much money on a hair cut. I had my hair cut, bleached, and dyed for ?50 once... Usually, I spend about ?20-?25, which to me is still a lot of money, but I think it turns out pretty nice so it's okay. :')


----------



## hamster (Mar 28, 2017)

never spent money on a haircut because my mom is a hairdresser , the highest amount i'd pay for is about 50 though


----------



## Fleshy (Mar 28, 2017)

?8-12 at the barber for a cut usually.


----------



## Laov (Mar 28, 2017)

I used to pay between 40-50€ for a simple haircut, and the double when I wanted color too. Now I just do it myself, because not only it was super expensive but I was never really satisfied.


----------



## Munyo (Mar 28, 2017)

Most people, when on a budget, spend $10 to $30 for a cut. And they come in for a trim every month. If they are growing out their hair, probably 3 to 6 months they would get a trim and/or fix up layers. Men come in usually every month to get a trim.

I spent about $40 on a professional haircut some time ago. I go to a hair school, so I get mine done well with a large discount.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 28, 2017)

it'd be around $25-35 tbh. it's like 200 or 300 sek i  dont rly remember i havent cut my hair in over 6 months so my hair is really Bad now but whatever


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 28, 2017)

well i just go to my local hair dresser and it usually ends up around 10$-30$ sometimes. i have been thinking of going to this other place to get my hair done though. they're kind of pricey but i'd be willing to try it once in a while . the reason i dont spend that much on haircuts is because it grows back so fast plus its easy to style it with the right products. short hair is much easier to style idk how it is with long hair. i dont want to pay 50$ a month only to have my hair grow back to it's original length within 3 weeks


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

poyonomatopoeia said:


> well i just go to my local hair dresser and it usually ends up around 10$-30$ sometimes. i have been thinking of going to this other place to get my hair done though. they're kind of pricey but i'd be willing to try it once in a while . the reason i dont spend that much on haircuts is because it grows back so fast plus its easy to style it with the right products. short hair is much easier to style idk how it is with long hair. i dont want to pay 50$ a month only to have my hair grow back to it's original length within 3 weeks



You're 100% right. My hair grows back really fast too. I usually go get the initial style and then go to a cheaper place for upkeep since they can usually follow an already existing style. I normally go about twice a year to my professional place anyway so I don't mind paying a lot.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 28, 2017)

I go to a quick cuts place for $2. I have short hair so I get it touched up every 4-5 weeks, sometimes I just get my room mate to do it for me. Haircuts are quite cheap here though. In the US I went to a salon around my neighbourhood and got the student price for $20 but that price is pretty steep here


----------



## Rizies (Mar 28, 2017)

Usually about $30-40. but getting my bangs trimmed cost me usually a loaf of banana bread


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I spend like ten dollars maximum, just to shorten everything. I hate my hair being styled or cut anyways so I only do it when I absolutely have to.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Mar 28, 2017)

Zero dollars, I cut my own hair.


----------



## carp (Mar 28, 2017)

my haircuts are ?8 twice a year


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 28, 2017)

About $90 every 3 months, but it's good value in my opinion


----------



## ZagZig321 (Mar 28, 2017)

I usually spend about $45-50, but to me its well worth it


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 28, 2017)

Generally I spend about $0.00 because I just get a family member I trust to cut it for me.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Mar 28, 2017)

I usually cut it myself (trimming bangs). I'm generally quite lazy about my appearance and don't care much about it so if I mess up I'll just be like "oh well it'll grow back soon"

I did go to the hairdresser when I got my long hair cut into a pixie cut though. i had a discount coupon and got the haircut for 9$


----------



## Loriii (Mar 28, 2017)

Around $2 every month or every 2 months. I'm a guy that has a short hair so it's pretty cheap to get a haircut.


----------



## Kess (Mar 28, 2017)

I think like 20?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 29, 2017)

20 dollars usually


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 29, 2017)

why pay people to botch my hair up when I can botch it up myself at no cost


----------



## Licorice (Mar 29, 2017)

I cut my own hair :U


----------



## forestyne (Mar 29, 2017)

I spend between ?10 and ?20. ?45 is a lot of money!


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't, I do it myself and I still receive compliments from people. Some have even asked me where I get it cut!


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 29, 2017)

About $20. Always the same, 1/4" buzz cut. Go back in 3 1/2 months and get it shaved off again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 29, 2017)

about $12-15 every 2 months or something


----------



## OoMayorSummeroO (Mar 29, 2017)

Well because of the INSANE THICK NESS of my hair *see photos* and because of the Salon I go to is in the City...(I reside on Long Island, New York so I take a quick train into the city NYC)...they charge extra. So I pay anywhere between $70-$100 depending...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1166023796803278&set=t.100001870056249&type=3&theater ((This is when I have straightened it myself...it can take me 2hours if I blow it out straight from the shower, and use the flat iron))

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...084.1073741861.100001870056249&type=3&theater

AND THIS IS WHAT MY HAIR LOOKS LIKE IF I DONT DO ANYTHING TO IT AND LET IT AIR DRY!! I LOOK LIKE AN ELECTRICUTED LION!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...084.1073741861.100001870056249&type=3&theater


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 29, 2017)

nothing, my mom is a hairdresser so lucky me


----------



## Franny (Mar 29, 2017)

i only get my hair cut once every few years but i spend about 20$ on it because they style it too so its nice


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't get haircuts but when I go to the salon it's usually around 60-70 dollars if I'm getting a deep condition and a trim.


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 29, 2017)

$2. Haircuts are cheap as hell in the phils


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 29, 2017)

I never just get a haircut when I go to the salon. I always do a cut, colour, and shampoo. So it has been as high as $300 plus tips.


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 29, 2017)

About $20 for a snip and straightening.


----------



## easpa (Mar 29, 2017)

Usually about 10 - 15 euro for a haircut and a shave every 6-ish weeks


----------



## WynterFrost (Mar 29, 2017)

$0 
I hate going to the hairdresser, the last time I went was probably four years ago. My hair grows pretty slow so I'm not that bothered. Only sometimes when my mum gets tired of seeing the ends of my hair all straggly she'll trim the ends but that's it.


----------



## vel (Mar 29, 2017)

$20-30 I get it like every 3-4 months. I get my eyebrows threaded for like $50 so it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 29, 2017)

none. i've never gotten a haircut in my entire life. my hair is super long as a result


----------



## wassop (Mar 29, 2017)

iiii cut my own straight across and also clean my own eyebrows to save money


----------



## Dogemon (Mar 30, 2017)

Honestly I spend so little money on my hair getting cut, rather than how much I spend on *color*. Usually my trim/color/condition/protein/and style appointments cost about $90 every other month.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 30, 2017)

around $30-$40. I never get it colored and I only go twice a year at max, since my hair is super long.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 30, 2017)

Around ?10-?15 for a trim every month or two...


----------



## Crash (Mar 30, 2017)

i get my hair colored/cut every few months for like $170 total :s


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

I usually spend about $18-$25 on a haircut, that's excluding any dying or highlighting I would do. I have relatively short hair and it's starting to grow out a bit so I might be getting another haircut sometime soon. Though I think I kind of like it like this, I'll grow it out.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 2, 2017)

For a nice salon 45 is a decent price IMO. I usually pay like $30-45, there was one place, just a little hole in the wall place who only charged us $15 a while back and that was really rad, and she was really good. But I rarely even get my hair cut because I trust literally nobody, but I found a local lady now who cuts my hair just the way I ask and really well and she charges $35 I think, which it worth ever penny, if I got a wash or a style or anything it'd be more but I just go for a cut and they end up having to soak my hair to cut it anyways cause it's super fat and curly and to tame it at all they gotta get it wet. XD


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

$40 on the haircut but add another whopping $60 when I get my hair colored


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 2, 2017)

$12, but apparently "I have the amount of hair equivalent to two heads", so I pay $24.


----------



## fawnpi (Apr 2, 2017)

Nothing! I cut mine myself. It's a bob cut at chin length, I love it.
I get it cut pretty often though, every few weeks. It just feels nice,
I like it maintained.​


----------



## Nekoneko (Apr 2, 2017)

$50 for the cut... But I just got mine cut, bleached and colored... for $380... Yikes


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 2, 2017)

15? or so... I go like every 3 months.


----------



## Astarte (Apr 2, 2017)

I have curly hair so I cut my own.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 2, 2017)

You people pay a LOT for your haircuts.

I only paid 13 USD for my last one.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 2, 2017)

I pay anywhere between $20 and $60 (AUD) for a haircut alone. With shampoo and blow dry (which I almost always get) I typically pay around $55-80 depending on where I am - I'd like to have a regular person/place but I've yet to sort that out so I just go wherever suits at the time. I think the most I'd pay is $120-150 if I was getting a particular style (which has never happened but I may be inspired one day). I usually forget to get trims so by the time I remember to go to a hairdresser I want a proper cut again to get rid of the length and weight.

I've cut my hair before, and I used to cut my sister's hair in my teens. I don't have the patience, interest, or need to do that anymore so I'm more than happy to pay other people to deal with that for me. My partner trimming his beard makes enough mess for me!


----------



## Pistache (Apr 5, 2017)

I spend around R$30-R$50 ($9-$16). 
That sounds very cheap now, but it's the average price for a GOOD profissional cut in my country lol
Still bit expensive for most people


----------



## radioloves (Apr 5, 2017)

I think usually $40 or $100 if I end up dying my hair, but haven't in 2-3 years


----------



## Balverine (Apr 6, 2017)

I cut my own hair lol

but I usually color my hair when I cut it, so I spend $3 on my hair ; p


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2017)

I generally cut my own hair, but lately I've been going to a salon and getting it cut for like $25 from a really really good hairdresser that thankfully doesn't cost as much as she probably should


----------



## tumut (Apr 6, 2017)

Like $11 usually


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 6, 2017)

Nekoneko said:


> $50 for the cut... But I just got mine cut, bleached and colored... for $380... Yikes



That's insane, I hope they take amazing care of your hair.
I get bleach, toner, and every now and then a conditioning treatment for about $100 every 4 weeks.

Granted, my hair could be in better condition, but even so I wouldn't expect to drop $380 for one visit...


----------



## Espurr (Apr 6, 2017)

~$7

I only get my hair shortened.  No need for fancy cosmetologists with degrees from their prestigious hairdressing programs.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 6, 2017)

my last trip to the salon was $200. i got a new hairstyle and a new color.


----------



## Tessie (Apr 6, 2017)

i dont, i just put my hair in a low pony tail when its wet and cut that pony tail off and thats my hair cut lol


----------



## OperaPhantom (Apr 6, 2017)

About $20, including the tip, between 2-6 months, depending on whether I'm keeping it short or growing it out long. I go to a local?. it's either Super Cuts or Great Clips, I can never remember which. xP
The people there are always very pleasant, and do a great job with my hair. I have really thick hair (my ponytails are 6.25 inches in circumference), but it's actually pretty manageable so I like to keep it thick. I've had a lot of problems in the past with stylists at salons thinning it without my consent, but the people there never have done so. They also recommend a lot of different styles to me, and even taught me multiple ways to trim my bangs and my ends on my own when I mentioned that money was tight and I wouldn't be able to come it for a several months until I got a new job.


----------



## Aniko (Apr 6, 2017)

50$ by a stylist that always make original haircuts. But I don't go often, just once or twice a year.


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 6, 2017)

Almost everything I do to my hair, I do myself.

I have short hair, so to maintain it, I have to keep trimming it about every other month; my favorite hair salon, albeit filled with really nice employees, charges 20 dollars, and that's not including tip. Thats 120+ a year that I need to survive!! I'm a college student who just moved out okay!?

So I do it myself now. I also bleach and tone my own hair to white every few months or so. Saves so much money to learn to do things yourself


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

I do my own hair.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll tell you tomorrow . But in all seriousness, maybe $25. I love head massages and a haircut is usually nice. So pretty much worth it. But kudos to everyone who does it themselves. If I did that, I'd probably cut waaaay too much lol.


----------



## mogyay (Apr 8, 2017)

around ?70 which included cut and colour and a tip, pretty cheap but i found the colour a bit brassy so i'll probably go somewhere more expensive next time heh


----------



## Emizel (Apr 8, 2017)

Max ?20


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 8, 2017)

I spend ?15 on my haircut which i would consider alot but they do it perfectly, and get rid of the finer hairs and my necks hairs.


----------



## Dogeater909 (Apr 8, 2017)

50 dollars with perm which is monthly.
$100 if I'm bleaching and dying it.
I get a haircut every two weeks.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Apr 8, 2017)

All the places near me charge $45+ for a woman's hair cut. Kids and men get way lower prices. My last hair cut I chopped off about 2 feet of hair. It cost me $60.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 17, 2017)

I go to the work school in my town and let the hair dresser trainees do it for free as their training. Though most of the time I just do it myself and let them fix my mistakes.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 17, 2017)

lmfooa!! two inches and a shampoo job cost me $60 !!!they didnt even dry that ****!!!


----------



## Zireael (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow, so many expensive haircuts here. My hairdresser is a family friend so she gives us really good prices, I guess. Now that I think about it she's really selling herself short... The most I've paid is about ?30 for highlights, and I typically get that once a year. Otherwise, it's about ?13 for my ends to be trimmed and sometimes thinned, that's about it.


----------



## meo (Apr 17, 2017)

About 20 dollars. Community business owner. 
I used to go to the salons that charged $60-80. However, I'm trying to grow out my hair. For what I require (very minimal trim of the ends), it just wasn't worth paying a large price.


----------



## Chris (May 22, 2017)

?60 every three months. That includes bleaching followed by an ash blonde toner.


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 22, 2017)

I got lucky. I used to cut my own hair or just let it keep growing so I didn't have to even worry about it.... I'd rather spend money on things I really need than spend money to look good. Anyway, a few months ago I met my boyfriend's uncle who was shunned by his family for being gay or something. He's living his dream and owns a professional hair salon that a lot of rich people go to. I've had my hair cut there 3 times now for free  I'm very grateful.


----------



## Brookie (May 22, 2017)

I have ethnic hair and get my hair permed about every 1.5-2.5 months along with a style so that's $90. When I get extensions, it's like $250, even $300 sometimes, and it can last up to 3 months. Then it goes down in costs because you can reuse the hair up to a certain point/time.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 22, 2017)

I'm another person that cuts their own. Nothing really fancy, but good enough. Considering getting the creaclip for my next self cut. Looks really helpful if you're a DIYer.


----------



## Soraru (May 23, 2017)

i always cut and style my own hair. i don't ever trust anyone to touch/cut/perm/dye my hair.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 23, 2017)

Nothing 

because I cut my own hair c:


----------



## Chicha (May 23, 2017)

Dang, almost all the places around me charge $50+ for a haircut without blow dry. I have short hair so I find it kind of pointless to spend a higher amount when most of my haircuts are less than 2 inches to cut. I'm also very particular about hairdressers. I'm not the kind of person who likes to chat while getting my hair done. I have yet to find a stylist I click with.

I'm tempted to learn how to cut my own hair. ;P


----------



## ChickpeaInThotvill (May 23, 2017)

I usually spend nothing on haircuts because I don't go to salons. I get my om to do it for free.

The only reason I get my mom to do it is not because I'm some sad little kid, but last time me and my sister went to a salon they cut mine too short and messed my sister's up with layers.


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2017)

$0. My Grandma used to have a job doing it but she cuts my families hair whenever.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 23, 2017)

My hair is super thick and long, I pay about $130 after tip, and usually i only get about 3 inches cut off the bottom and a thinning.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Too little, should probably trim my ends more often but not that it grows anyways :^)


----------



## Holly... (May 24, 2017)

Whoa, you guys are getting cheap haircuts! My cheapest haircut was $80. 

Storytime: One time my hairdresser was like "Sale!! $90 for colour!" And I was like "neat, sign me up!" and when I arrived she was like "since you have darker hair, that'll be $150 lol soz" Like, I know that's fair enough because she has to pay for bleach and stuff, but there wasn't a mention of that on the advertisement.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 25, 2017)

I cut my hair myself and I usually just use whatever scissors I have lying around, so I don't spend any money on my hair cuts.


----------

